
A Weightlifting Routine for Software Engineers - sirgawain33
https://github.com/marcpare/weightlifting-for-engineers
======
xeorem
I've always tried to sit with better posture but I found that if you don't
have strength in the right places, a conscious attempt at better posture can
sometimes make things worse. In my case, I tried to follow the advice of "sit
up straight" by curving my spine back to make up for inwardly rotated
shoulders.

The "face pull" exercises in this routine improved my default sitting posture,
and I never have to think about it or try to change it. My shoulders and upper
back feel a lot better throughout the day after doing these for about two
weeks.

